# London - Tower 42 Green Lights



## DaisyW (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys! Does anyone know why Tower 42 in London shows green lights most of the time apart from on special events like Poppy Day and the Olympics etc :?

I've read a bit about the building but can't figure out why they chose to show green lights and not something else.


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

I see you're a newbie - it's probably better not to start a thread just to ask a question like this. It might be more useful to post in a suitable thread in the London discussion forum.


----------

